# what cities will catch the 40 million and when?



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

what youre think(ing) what cities will catch the 40 million inhabitans line and when i am, think in 2025:1.) tokyo 42 million 2.) Mumbai 41 million 
in 2030 1.) delhi 41 million , Mexico city 40,5 million 

in 2050 1.) dacca 45 million ,Sao paulo 42 million 3.) LA 40 million 

in 2050 : 1.) Lagos 46 million 2.) Bangalore 44 million 3.) shanghai 43 million 4.) mega manila 41 million 5.) NYC eventually near 40 million (including philly ,Boston,baltiomre and washingon DC ) 

so my prognose fr the 50 biggest metros (urbanized) in the year2050 :runaway: 
.) Tokyo (incl. Chiba yokohama kawasaki ,chosi,tsuchiro and mito) 52 million inh. 
2.) Mumbai (including pune and thana) 49 million 
3.) Delhi ( incl. new delhi algarh and meerut) 48 million inh
4.)Calcutta (incl. howrah andkhulna in bangladesh) 47 million 
5.)Dacca (incl barisal and agartal in mynamar) 47 million 
6.) Lagos (incl. ibadan and porto novo and cotonou in benin) 46 millio 
7.) bangalore (incl.kolar gold fields) 44mill
8.)Mexico city (incl puebla ,oluca and pachuca ) 43,5 mill 
9.)Sao Paulo (incl campinas , sorocaba,santos region and piracicaba) 43 mill. 
10.) shanghai (incl. suzhou,wuxi, changzhou and jiazing ) 43 mill 
11.) LA (incl. Sandiego-tijuana region, riverside-san bernardino,Ventura , santa barbara ) 40 mill when ; it will 2050 merged with las vegas and bakersfield it can be 42,5 mill :runaway: 
12.) Metro or then mega manila ( incl batangas ,and lucena) 41 mill.
13.) Jakarta (incl. bogor, sukabumi and bandung) 39,5 mill 
14.) NYC (incl. boston,hartford,new jerysy uban,trenton,philly,baltiomore and DC ) eventuelly 39 mill. :runaway: 
15.) Hongkong reion (the earl delta,incl. guangzhuo, macau etc...) 38,5 milll
16.) Madras (incl. kanchipuram nd vellore) 36 mill.
17.) Karachi (incl. hyderabad ) eventually 35 mill.
18.) Istanbul (incl. Izmit ,corlu ,tekridagand adapazari) 31 mill
19.)Lima (incl. callao,huacho) 27 mill
20.) bogota (incl. ibague, manizales, palmira, cali and benaventura) 23 mill
21.) buenos aires (incl. la plata,tigres delta ) 21 mill
22.) osaka (incl.kobe,kyoto and nagoya 21 mill
23.) teheran (incl. karaj) 20 mill
24.) Moscow regio (incl. kolomna and sergijev posad ) 18 mill.
25.) San francisco bay area (incl. sacramento,san jose,oakland ,vallejo and salinas/motery) 16 mill
26.) london economic area (incl portsmouth, brighton,luton and southend ) 16 mill
27.) chicagoland (incl milwaukee,gary, and south bend) 15 mill
28.) rhein ruhr economic area (incl . mönchengadbach, essen,hamm ,dortmund , duisburg, wuppertal , hagen remscheid ,wermelskirchen , bonn,cologne,düren soest )14,7 mill 
29.) Saniago de chile (incl. vaparaiso ,vina del mar and racagua) 14 mill 
30.) Monterry (incl. linares) 13,5 mill 
31 .) southeast florida (miami) (incl. Boca raon, opa locka , homestead , miami beach,fort lauderdale,vero beach , and melbourne) 13 mill 
32.) paris (incl. evry,marne la vallee,melun and mantes ) 12,5 mill 
33.) Dallas metroplex(incl. fort worth ) 10 mill 
34.) randstad (incl amsterdam ,gouda, rotterdam , den haag, utrecht and breda ) 8 mill
35.) toronto (incl hamilton , oshawa and buffalo in USA ) 8 mill.
36.) Madrid (inl ,alcala, getafe, aranjuez and segovia) 8 mill
37.) Belo horizonte (incl. sete lgoas) 7 ,5 mill
38.) milano (incl. rho, busto arsizio, lecce , como and bergamo ) 7 mill
39.) Guadalahara (incl .zaaan) 7 mll
40.) kinshasa (incl brazzavile) 7 mill.
41 ) khartoum 7 mill
42.) addis abeba 7 mll
43.) alexandria (incl . alamayn) 6,5 mill
44.) algier (incl. tizi ouzo and blida) 6 mill
45 ) baghdad incl . sadr city ) 6 mill
46.) cabul (afghanistan) 6 mill
47.) Houston incl galveston ) 6 mill
48) greater phoenx 6 mill
49.)rhein main (frankfurt incl. haau , ofenbach ,wiesbade , mainz ,gross gerau and aschaffenburg ) 6 mill.
50.) barcelona (incl. badalona ,sabadell, mataro, ) 5,5 mill

So thats it :runaway: his numbers are MY prognose for the year 2050 (in 45 years ) .What you thinking about my numbers ! give your statement please or correct the numbers f cities when youre thinking i am wrong some numbers , or make your own prognose list ! thanks


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

How many more of these population/metro area discussions do we need? They practically always lead to trolling and flame wars.


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*i am not think so*



wjfox2002 said:


> How many more of these population/metro area discussions do we need? They practically always lead to trolling and flame wars.


sorry but i am think metro figures sre very interesting and this thread can be interesting , the problem wjfox is only here are some stupid kids , and will make a war "my city is the best" this is :bash: ! but when you post only to topic then you nevr will have an war about city proud! also com one peoples let us make the ultimative 2050 city thread , and PLEASE no war about city proud PLEASE


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

im having a hard time understanding it. why all the 'runaway' icons???????


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

idk about the projections though. i see one site that says this and one that says that. lost interest. no sites coincide with eachother. so i guess whatever city has the most people/buildings is your opinion. thats all that matters i guess.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Isn't BosWash already about 40 million people (Boston-Manchester 7 million, NY 20 million, Philadelphia 6 million, Baltimore-Washington 7 million)? In 2050, it'll be the same?


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

4.)Calcutta (incl. howrah andkhulna in bangladesh) 47 million
5.)Dacca (incl barisal and agartal in mynamar) 47 million 

All of these these two cities together make almost a 100 million people (larger then most countries in the world) and they are all bengali speaking and next to each other. That would make it the largest urban region in the world :eek2:


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*@samsonyuen*



samsonyuen said:


> Isn't BosWash already about 40 million people (Boston-Manchester 7 million, NY 20 million, Philadelphia 6 million, Baltimore-Washington 7 million)? In 2050, it'll be the same?


ooh you are right samason , its my mistake i think we must add to BOSWASH 8 million and we come to 48 million inhabitans in the year 2050 :runaway: :cheers:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

11.) LA (incl. Sandiego-tijuana region, riverside-san bernardino,Ventura , santa barbara ) 40 mill when ; it will 2050 merged with las vegas and bakersfield it can be 42,5 mill 

Oh my...

imagine if they make no new freeways, no new transportation rail, and hover cars... think of the traffic....

I still can't belive that LA will beat... BosWas....


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*@chi boi*



Azn_chi_boi said:


> 11.) LA (incl. Sandiego-tijuana region, riverside-san bernardino,Ventura , santa barbara ) 40 mill when ; it will 2050 merged with las vegas and bakersfield it can be 42,5 mill
> 
> Oh my...
> 
> ...


interesting aspec from you , chi boi ,samson are right when he said that actuell boswash is over 40 million ,and i believe the cities will merged in 2050 so we have an immense corridor from boston to washington DC with around 45 million (a supergigacity ;-) in my eyes) ,and the same can fall to LA when it is merged with las vegas bakersfield and san diego tijuana and when tijuana is sprawled out to the south and las vegas to the west along the interstate highway ,tijuana i think is prognosed to have a population of 6 million in 2050 and las vegas of 1,5 million in 2050 , so it will be happen a new mega corridor :runaway: it can be happen in 2050


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

How about Beijing+Tianjin +Tangshan


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

Beijing + Tianjing + Hebei province have close to 100 million.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

zergling said:


> Beijing + Tianjing + Hebei province have close to 100 million.


But it cannot be a metropolitan area,because there are not enough population to form such a big one.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Cities are really great. But not looking forward to 40 million cities!


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Toronto and the Golden Horseshoe is already at 7.5 million with out Buffalo. So by your figures the area will have declined by 2050.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Most likely Tokyo will be first one.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chongqing has about 30 million people. Probably with the migrant population it is a few million bigger.


----------



## sl64 (May 1, 2006)

"35.) toronto (incl hamilton , oshawa and buffalo in USA ) 8 mill."

Huh? Toronto + Hamilton + Niagara Canada + Niagara US + Buffalo has 7.5 million people today. You expect the area to grow by only 500,000 in the next 44 years?

Edit: Damn didn't see the other post.


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

deffinetly los angeles it already has 10 million


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Why would *ANY* city want to have 40 million people???


----------

